# Full Image Backup Possible?



## wineaux (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, so I was able to get HP to do a onetime free out of warranty repair to fix the cracked plastic back on my Touchpad, and they're sending a box for me to send it back to them in. I'm not anticipating them just swapping my current Touchpad with another refurbed Touchpad just to fix a cracked plastic back, but stupider things have happened, so...

Is it possible to do a full image backup of my Touchpad, or at least the Android portion so that I can both;

A.) Wipe Android off the Touchpad before sending it back (It's out of warranty anyways, so would it matter if they saw it on there?)
B.) If I do A, or if they completely replace my Touchpad, I can then fully restore Android without having to go through the entire Android installation process which is a bit more of a PITA using a Mac? Having it image the entire Touchpad would be nice, as that would restore WebOS as well, even though I rarely use it.

If it's not possible, then I'll just go the Titanium Backup route. Thanks in advance for your help!

PS... Going through HP's corporate office got me this one time free out of warranty repair. If you are out of warranty and really need your Touchpad repaired, it can't hurt to try this route. Good luck!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

wineaux said:


> Ok, so I was able to get HP to do a onetime free out of warranty repair to fix the cracked plastic back on my Touchpad, and they're sending a box for me to send it back to them in. I'm not anticipating them just swapping my current Touchpad with another refurbed Touchpad just to fix a cracked plastic back, but stupider things have happened, so...
> 
> Is it possible to do a full image backup of my Touchpad, or at least the Android portion so that I can both;
> 
> ...


Hi Just make a Nandroid backup. Its a full system image, saves everything from your apps to your layout and current Rom. You will still need to install CM9 but once you have it you just restore your image from CWM or TWRP. Watch the instructional video below and Happy Flashing


----------



## wineaux (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks! I was kind of hoping I could avoid having to reinstall Android. I wish there was a way to do a full image backup like Norton Ghost, etc that you can do for hard drives in Windows, etc, of the entire Touchpad.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wineaux said:


> Ok, so I was able to get HP to do a onetime free out of warranty repair to fix the cracked plastic back on my Touchpad, and they're sending a box for me to send it back to them in. I'm not anticipating them just swapping my current Touchpad with another refurbed Touchpad just to fix a cracked plastic back, but stupider things have happened, so...
> 
> Is it possible to do a full image backup of my Touchpad, or at least the Android portion so that I can both;
> 
> ...


Whichever way you want to look at it, if they don't like seeing Android on your TouchPad and return it unfixed or if they replace it, you need to make sure you have a nandroid backup saved to your PC. If they do replace it, once you reenter your WebOS account info, all your programs and setting should download from their servers. Restoring Android is a relatively easy process. With ACMEInstaller2 install Moboot, CWM and your nightly. Then restore your backup. Ten, fifteen minutes work tops.


----------



## wineaux (Aug 28, 2012)

It's a bit more involved with a Mac, but not totally awful.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wineaux said:


> It's a bit more involved with a Mac, but not totally awful.


Beg, borrow, steal a PC!


----------



## CyberPhunk (Sep 23, 2011)

BTW, use ACMEInstaller3 now, instead of 2, it adds a bit to your android system partition for if/when you want to switch to CM10/Jellybean.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

CyberPhunk said:


> BTW, use ACMEInstaller3 now, instead of 2, it adds a bit to your android system partition for if/when you want to switch to CM10/Jellybean.


Wonder about these guys who have tried the CM10 preview and just flashed it via cwm or twrp? It appeared to work fine with out installing with ACME3.


----------

